# Petco and the Cesar Millan dog food/products



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

WOW talk about some pricey dog food. I was comparing the ingredients of the Cesar Millan sponsered dog food to some of the other healthy foods there (like wellness) and i dont see the reason for the price different that much. 

I have been feeding Pandora and Cain raw for a few weeks now but Luke still eats kibble mostly because he doesnt like raw, which sounds weird but he just wont eat it. Anyway, so he eats solid gold or blue buffalo wilderness in a rotation or mixed depending on if petsmart has blue buffalo or not in stock.

Anyway, has anyone else seen this food there? I enjoy his tv show for entertainment purposes but I dont see how he's marketing this food or if its actually selling.

From his show it always shows him feeding his dogs Innova.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

hi
yes i saw the food to wow is right it is pricey
i also am not sure why it is so high
jamie


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Didn't you read the label?

By the mere act of eating this food, your dog will achieve superior Discipline, Exercise, and Obedience, all without you lifting a finger! And, if you follow up dinner with a Dog Whisperer Treat, he will even alpha roll himself to save you the trouble!


Sarcasm aside (yes that was sarcasm), I imagine it's just a matter of sponsorship. They get to put his name and face on the bag, so they jack up the price accordingly, regardless of whether the actual produce warrants it.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Didn't you read the label?
> 
> By the mere act of eating this food, your dog will achieve superior Discipline, Exercise, and Obedience, all without you lifting a finger! And, if you follow up dinner with a Dog Whisperer Treat, he will even alpha roll himself to save you the trouble!
> 
> ...


Dont forget the fact that it has THREE TIMES the minimum dose of calm submissive at a WHOPPING 42 GRAMS!

Im impressed.

lol- I havent read much into it. The ingredients at first glance seemed nice, but thats one of the reasons why I went from kibble to raw- the higher quality it gets, it MULTIPLIES the price!


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

I work at a Petco, and I think the whole line of food (AND WATER) is ridiculous.

The only product I like are the collars, because they aren't too pricey, and they are made with comfortable material.

The beds are also really expensive, there are a few cheaper beds that have the same or better features (like cooling/heating).

He also has dog food and water bowls. They have his three little words written on them. I haven't seen the prices, but I'm sure they're up there, too.


----------



## mstang (Aug 22, 2008)

Im sure its much more of an advertising thing than anything else. He feeds his dogs Innova because its a better food. I hear radio commercials from a local DJ talking about how great science diet is, but I sell him Solid Gold every month. They will do what makes them money. Its all about the bottom line.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

It's all HYPE. People who buy into Cesar Milan will, most likely, buy whatever he sells or endorses. Not so strange, really. Because my Poodles accompany me to work, my co-workers are aware of how well behaved they are, how white their teeth are (they're 7 yrs. old now), how thick and gorgeous their coats are, and how short, and nicely buffed their nails are. . .Sooo, just about everyone at work who has dogs now use EQyss Shampoos and Conditioners, have their dogs on EVO dog food, grind their nails with a dremel, give their dogs omega 3 supplements mixed into cottage cheese, buy their grooming supplies (brushes, etc.) online where I buy mine, use PetzLife Gel on their dogs' teeth, and often e-mail me (or call) to ask advice for a behavior problem! LOL And *I'M *a nobody! LOL So, it comes as no surprise that CM followers will flock to the shelves displaying his brand of dog food!


----------



## Mike in TN (Aug 26, 2008)

The water is a bit of a stretch IMO.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Mike in TN said:


> The water is a bit of a stretch IMO.


It's a biiigggg stretch, IMO. Kinda like the Rachel Ray dog food at Wally World.


----------



## littleboodog (Aug 19, 2008)

Mike in TN said:


> The water is a bit of a stretch IMO.


Petco is also selling special Tetra Water in the fish section. For special Tetras I guess. Marie


----------



## Rescuepawsnw (Sep 20, 2009)

Shaina said:


> Didn't you read the label?
> 
> By the mere act of eating this food, your dog will achieve superior Discipline, Exercise, and Obedience, all without you lifting a finger! And, if you follow up dinner with a Dog Whisperer Treat, he will even alpha roll himself to save you the trouble!
> 
> ...


This is priceless...
Thank you for the belly laugh!



mstang said:


> Im sure its much more of an advertising thing than anything else. He feeds his dogs Innova because its a better food. I hear radio commercials from a local DJ talking about how great science diet is, but I sell him Solid Gold every month. They will do what makes them money. Its all about the bottom line.


One of our dogs has a very sensitive tummy. The Cesar Millan brand was the best for him to eat. It is not in stores now that we can find.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

I very much agee that the Ceaser Milan food is very over priced and mainly because of its endorser. But they use some organic ingredients which I think adds to the cost too.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Well but if you think about it Science Diet is pretty expensive too...It's much worse than Cesar Milan's food. 

I think companies sell their food at high prices just to make people think that they are getting the best hence they are paying for the health of their animals but often times it's not true at all. Like Kirkland dog food is very cheap 0.50/lb and about the same quality as Cesar dog food. It's not always about price.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

Mike in TN said:


> The water is a bit of a stretch IMO.


Really? They sell Ceasar Millan Water? Where does it come from, his kitchen sink?


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

Kina_A said:


> Really? They sell Ceasar Millan Water? Where does it come from, his kitchen sink?


*dies laughing*


----------

